# Yg the don dada heavy iron squad



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I decided to finally start a journal, I started these in the past but never continued with. I will not be making every day updates but will try to keep the journal up to date as possible. I'll also try to keep up with my reps because sometimes i do not even count i just bang them out. 

I had plans to diet down and was dieting for 2 weeks from a body weight of 210lbs 1-2 lbs more. but diet was messed up while in California for 4 days so i cut that out.


Here are a couple links of m self.
yg (ygbodybuilder10) on Twitter
http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/ygbodybuilder10/
http://www.simplyshredded.com/ygbodybuilder10-interview.html
Bodybuilding.com - Jamar Winn Got Serious With Weight Training And Packed On 66 Pounds Of Muscle!
YouTube - naturalbb87's Channel
http://www.simplyshredded.com/the-best-physiques-on-the-misc-of-2010.html



Monday-02-28-11
Back workout

Barbel rows good to see 365lbs was not a problem for me, have not tried to go up to that weight in a while because my back was giving me problems for a long time, but things seem to be back in working order as of now.

135lbs
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
335lbs
365lbs

Wide grip pulldowns
120lbs
160lbs
180lbs

two arm dumbbell rows laying on bench with a light incline
60lbs
85lbs
85lbs
60lbs

Pull ups behind the back
4 sets

pull ups from the front
3 sets

Seated cable rows whole movement was a drop set 
200lbs
160lbs
100lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 1, 2011)

03-01-2011
Shoulders-biceps

Today was a good workout left shoulder was aching a little bit before i left so of course i had to throw some tiger balm on there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






standing dumbbell side laterals
2 sets 20lbs
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs
50lbs drop set 30lbs

standing barbell shoulder press
135lbs
185lbs
2sets  with 225lbs 
210lbs

machine shoulder press- I havnt done needs in a long damm time
3 45plates on each side
2 sets 4 45 plates on each side
4 45 plates plus 25lbs on each side

seated dumbbell side laterals/no back support
2 sets with 35lbs

cable cross overs for the rear delts
4 sets

upright rows- I only did 2 sets because I had intentions just to do shrugs but some was on the rack, when they got off i went straight to the
135lbs
185lbs

Behind the back barbell shrugs
315lbs
495lbs
495lbs
405lbs

Biceps- I did a different bicep workout today reasons why because i didn't want to say in that crowded ass gym no longer plus i wanted to feel some pain.

All movement done were barbell curls, dumbbell curls, machine preacher curls, dumbbell hammer curls

3 sets
barbell curls 8 reps pause at the top and than 8 regular reps
dumbbell curls 8 reps pause at the top and than 8 regular reps
machine preacher curls 8 reps pause at the top and than 8 regular reps

after those i did dumbbell hammer curl both arms at the same time
60lbs
65lbs
60lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 2, 2011)

03-02-2011
chest and triceps

I started off with some dumbbell flyes because some guy had jump on the incline bench of about to use but he didnt stay long so i only did two sets of flyes


dummbell incline flies
30lbs
40lbs

Incline barbell press
135lbs
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
315lbs
275lbs drop set to 225

barbell flat press
4 sets with 225lbs

3-4 sets of dips with just body weight

3-4 sets of push ups on the floor

I 'm not to sure what you call this movement i think its called chest fly presses, where u press the dumbbells up with them touching each other through out the whole movement. This was my very first time doing those and damm it felt good

40lbs
50lbs
55lbs
55lbs

and i finish of with a couple sets of cable flys 


triceps
One arm dumbbell extension 
35lbs
50lbs
60lbs
70lbs

rope press down
3-4 sets one drop set

one arm cable press downs
3-4 sets

laying dumbbell skull crushers
40lbs
35lbs
30lbs


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 2, 2011)

I 'm not to sure what you call this movement i think its called chest  fly presses, where u press the dumbbells up with them touching each  other through out the whole movement. This was my very first time doing  those and damm it felt good


More of a close grip dumbbell press.  Tricep intensive.


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

what's Tiger Balm?

You have some hard-ass workout in here


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 2, 2011)

katt said:


> what's Tiger Balm?
> 
> You have some hard-ass workout in here



its a pain relieving ointment, it works wonders for those pains that u might be having, I'm glad people put me on to it


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 2, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I 'm not to sure what you call this movement i think its called chest  fly presses, where u press the dumbbells up with them touching each  other through out the whole movement. This was my very first time doing  those and damm it felt good
> 
> 
> More of a close grip dumbbell press.  Tricep intensive.



yeah the movement is on the chest the time, at least thats what i got from it


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 4, 2011)

04-03-2011
was a rest day


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> its a pain relieving ointment, it works wonders for those pains that u might be having, I'm glad people put me on to it



Awesome - I'll have to look that up 



ygbodybuilder10 said:


>



Can you say YUMMMM!!!!!


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 5, 2011)

03-04-2011
Legs

Ham strings

seated leg curls- to be honest I forgot the certain numbers i was using during the this movement
4 sets

one leg curl machine
45 plate on each side
45 plate and 10lb on each side
45 plate on 20lb each side
45 plate on 30lb each side

straight leg deadlift with dummbells
45lbs
65lbs
75lbs
75lbs

Quads
front squats
135
135
225
315
370

One leg presses 
2 45lbs on each side
4 45lbs on each side
5 45lbs on each side
5 45lbs  and 25lbs on each side

one leg ext- I did this each set until i couldnt do no more and only took 15 secs of rest 
45lbs
70lbs
80lbs
80lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 5, 2011)

First I would like to say congrats to branch warren, It about time you get what u deserve.

03-05-2011

chest

Barbell flat press
135
225
275
315
335
365

weight dips
45 plate
2 45 plats
2sets with 3 45plates than drop set wit just body weight

Incline barbell press
3sets with 225 and drop set to 135 and than one more set with 135

CLOSE DUMBBELL PRESSES WITH THE HANDS IN THE HAMMER CUR POSITION
50LBS
60LBS
65LBS DROP SET TO 45LBS
70LBS


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 6, 2011)

03-06-2011
BACK 

BARBELL ROWS
Couple reps with just the bar
135
225
315
340
365
410- have not went this heavy in a long time

pull downs, with the attachment that has your hands in the hammer curl position
3 sets- I really didn't worry about the weight on this one

Tbar rows in the corner
4 45plates
6 45plates
7 45plates
4 45plates

pull ups
4 sets

dumbbell rows laying on incline both arms at the same time
3 sets with 60lbs

close grip pull downs
130lbs
160lbs
160lbs drop set to 120lbs


----------



## SFW (Mar 6, 2011)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


>


 

wtf is that alpo?

you are NOT winning!


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wtf is that alpo?
> 
> you are NOT winning!



lmao that made me laugh


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 7, 2011)

03-07-2011
Today will be my rest day


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 9, 2011)

3-09-2011

its A SHAME I HAVE TO WAIT TO LATE AT NIGHT TO HIT THE GYM JUST TO AVOID THE CROWD

Had to speed up the workout to day


shoulders

standing dumbbell side laterals
25lbs
35lbs
40lbs
50lbs
55lbs drop set 30lbs

barbell upright rows
135
155
185

seated dumbbell press with no back support/on flat bench. I do these because using the bench with back support i will need much more heavy weight and my gym dumbbells only go to 100lbs so i had to find some way to make them harder unless some one else has some suggestions.

50lbs
60lbs
85lbs
90lbs

one arm cable side laterals behind the back
4 sets

barbell shurgs from the font
315
405
495
495
585

reverse flies with the cables
3 sets and 1 drop set


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 10, 2011)

03-10-2011
legs

Hamstrings
dummbell stiffleg deadlifts
35lbs
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs
70lbs
70lbs

seated hamstring curls
4-5 sets

one leg hamstring curls
4 sets

quads

one leg presses
1 45 plate and 1 25lbs on each side
2 45 plates and 1 25lbs on each side
4 45 plates and 1 25lbs on each side
4 45 plates and 1 25lbs on each side

hacksquats superset with one leg ext
1 45 plate each side
2 45 plate each side
3 45 plate each side

front squats
135
225
225
225


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 11, 2011)

03-11-2011

chest
Incline barbell press
couple reps wit bar
135lbs
225lbs
275lbs
315lbs
325lbs
275lbs

incline dumbbell press- my gym finally got the 100's back in there  but i still have to add to those so I hardly ever do the movement. Here is a old video of how i would add weight to them.
4 sets with 100lbs
[youtube]mV4a6pPAd-4[/youtube]

weighted dips
1 45 plate
3 sets with 3 45 plates

Barbell flat press
3 sets with 275
1 set with 225


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 12, 2011)

03-12-2011

back

pull downs with the attachment bar that puts your hands in the hammer curl position,the long version
4 sets

barbell deadlifts
135
225
405
495
605

babrell rows
315
315
225

close grip pull downs
3 sets one drop set

seated cable rows with rope attachment. I really dont like using the v-bar for this movement, no matter if i go light or heavy i always seems to work more biceps than anything.
3 sets

pull ups
4 sets


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 15, 2011)

03-15-11 

Today was suppose to be leg day but my right knee was killing me so it became a chest day

Barbell incline press
135
225
275
275
275
225

barbell flat press
275
315
315

Incline dumbbell press
3 sets with 100lbs

4 sets with dips


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm back on a training split that will allows me to hit chest and legs twice a week


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 25, 2011)

3-25-11

Today was back and chest workout. Decided to hit the gym at night since its a Friday and i knew it would be empty just like i like it.

Barbell rows- Felt real good with this movement on every set
135
225
315
365
405

Pull ups 
4 sets

Dumbbell rows laying on a incline bench
65lbs
90lbs
90lbs

Pull downs with attachment that puts hands in hammer curl position
4 sets

Seated cable rows
200lbs
240lbs
240lbs drop set to 160lbs


Chest
Barbell bench press
135lbs
275lbs
275lbs
225lbs

Incline dumbbell press
100lbs 3 sets

dips
3 sets with body weight


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shoulders and biceps

SHOULDERS
side lateral raises
20llbs
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs
60lbs


Seated dumbbell presses with no back support
50lbs
70lbs
90lbs
90lbs

seated Barbell presses
185lbs
135lbs
135lbs

Cable lateral raises from the back
3 sets

machine reverse flies 
4 sets

Biceps
dummbell curl
40lbs
60lbs
60lbs
60lbs

babrbell curl
3 sets with 135lbs

Machine preacher curls
3 sets with 2 drop sets

dumbbellHammer curls done at the same time laying on a incline bench face first 
50lbs 4 sets


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 27, 2011)

03-27-11

Legs

I woke up with a mean headache and it kinda faded away before it was time to hit the gym.

Ham strings
One legged curl machine
50lbs
100lbs
120
140
140

Seated hamstring curls
4 sets 1 drop set

Barbell front squats- My right need started to give men problems but by the end of the movement it things were ok. I'm think I might need to give front squats a break for a while
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
315lbs
225lbs

One leg extensions
4 sets

One leg presses
1 45 plate on each side
3 45 plate on each side
4 45 plate on each side
2 sets with 5 45 plate on each side

ended with a couple sets of walking lunges

Plans to hit legs again on Tuesday or wensday


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 28, 2011)

03-28-11
chest day

barbell incline press
135
135
225
275
315
315 drop set 225 drop set 135

Dumbbell incline press
3 sets with 100lbs

Barbell flat press
315
275
225 drop set 135

dips sets


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 28, 2011)

right knee has been giving me problems, I think i need to adjust my training as far as my quad training is concern until this knee feels better or gets back to normal. I might have to follow lee Haney's way of thinking when it comes to training


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 29, 2011)

my cooking video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqq7fJV2skI


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 29, 2011)

3-29-11

today is my rest day and i feel as thou my body needs it


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 30, 2011)

decided to hit the gym tonight since i will be only training hamstrings since knees are giving me problems


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 30, 2011)

3-30-11
Today was just hamstrings I usually hit quads and hamstrings on the same day but my knees are killing me I could have tried to do movements for quads that was less stressful on the knees but I rather avoid risking any more pain

One leg curls on the one leg curl machine
50lbs
90lbs
110lbs
140lbs
160lbs
170lbs

Seated hamstring curls
70lbs
90lbs
130lbs
150lbs
110lbs drop set  90lbs drop set 70lbs

dumbbell stiff leg dead lifts
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs
60lbs
75lbs

Have not did any ab work in a long time today was a good day to hit them

knee raises off the bench

sit ups on the decline bench

laying leg raises


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 31, 2011)

3-31-11

Back

100lbs
140lbs
200lbs
240lbs
240lbs drop set 140lbs drop set 100lbs

Barbell rows
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
315 lbs drop set 225lbs

one arm dumbbell rows laying flat on incline 
2 sets with 80lbs
2 sets with 100lbs

pull ups
4 sets

seated cable rows
220lbs 
220lbs drop set 180lbs drop set  120lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 1, 2011)

4-1-11

Once again it was a Friday so i chose to hit the gym at night since its usually empty just how i like it

Shoulders

standing dumbbell side lateral raises 
20lbs
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs
60lbs drop set to 45lbs

Standing barbell military presses
135lbs
185lbs
225lbs
275lbs

reverse cable flies
4 sets

Seated dumbbell lateral raises 
40lbs
50lbs
50lbs
45lbs

dumbbell front raises both arms at the same time with hands position as if i'm doing a barbell curl. but when coming down i keep my arms bent

20lbs
25lbs
20lbs
20lbs

barbell shrugs behind back
315lbs
405lbs
495lbs super set with 100lbs dumbbell shrugs
495lbs

one more set of 100lb dumbbell shrugs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 2, 2011)

04-02-11

Chest
I woke up tired as hell, got up ate some chicken and rice and stayed on the computer for a while and laid back down. Woke back up and still didn't want to move but it was time to hit the gym.

Added some shock wave to go along with my creatine for pre-workout today

flat barbell press
bar
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
335lbs
365lbs
405- first time i ever went this high on flat. Felt east unracking and bringing it down I thought i was going to get one full rep on my own, only got it half way up and spotter assisted the rest of the way. Now I feel i can really hit that 405. Will try again

weighted dips
1 45plate
3 sets with 3 45plates

Barbell incline press
225lbs
275lbs
275lbs drop set 225

cable flies 
4 sets

push ups 
4 sets


----------



## buff1 (Apr 2, 2011)

good job bro, keep it up! Crackin into the 400's is jus a new begining!!!!

why u so tired?


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

nice work out routine you're running there. I might steal it from you.


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 3, 2011)

04-03-2011

Today is a rest day for me


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 3, 2011)

buff1 said:


> good job bro, keep it up! Crackin into the 400's is jus a new begining!!!!
> 
> why u so tired?



I dont know I Guess i just needed some rest plus I stay up all night, But i still get my sleep


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 4, 2011)

04-04-11

Back and triceps

Made it to the gym early in the morning. Yesterday I woke up,  and than took a long nap and woke up at 9m sleep, so I just stayed up.

Back
Barbell rows
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
365lbs
365lbs drop set to 225

wide lat pulldowns- I forfgot the numbers on these lol
4 sets

One arm t-bar rows in the corner- My gym some how lost the damm v-bar and I really wanted to do some t-bar rows, so I deciced to give one arm tbar rows a try and they felt great.

45lbs
70lbs
75lbs- The set I took the 45 plates off and switch them with 25's to get a better stretch
100lbs

Pull ups
4 sets

Close grip pulldowns
4 sets

Seated rows with wider bar
4 sets

Triceps
 Close grip press downs
4 sets

One arm cable press downs
30lbs
30lbs
50lbs
50lbs

One arm dumbbell triceps extension
40lbs
50lbs
2 sets with 60lbs

laying skull crushers with dumbbells
45lbs
40lbs
45lbs
40lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just thought I had today was the first time in my life I had a bird sh-it on me


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 5, 2011)

going to hit the hamstrings to night, still no quad action, Still do not trust these knees


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 6, 2011)

04-05-1

Today I was just going to do hamstrings, But decided to do something for the quads. Things went well know pain or problems, so that was a relief. i DID NO USE no weight for my quad movements but everything felt good and I got a big pump.

leg extension 
couple sets with 45lbs

Hack squats
Just a few sets with no weight/superset with body weight squats

Went back to some more leg extension
couple sets with 45lbs

hamstrings

seated Legs curls
30lbs
90lbs
110lbs
110lbs drop set 90lbs drop set 70lbs

one Leg curl machine
90lbs
140lbs
160lbs
160lbs


stiff dead-lift with dumbbells
3 sets with 40lbs
50lbs
60lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 6, 2011)

04-06-11

chest

Barbell flat press
reps with just the bar
2 sets with 125lbs
275lbs
315lbs
365lbs
335lbs
225lbs

barbell incline press
225lbs
245lbs
225lbs drop set 135lbs

Weighted dips
90lbs
3 sets with 135lbs

Incline dumbbell flies
60lbs
90lbs
70lbs



Update on my right knee feels much better, dont feel as much pain when I'm keeping it bent for to long, But i do have to straighten out often because i feel it getting stiff


----------



## x~factor (Apr 6, 2011)

How many reps do you do on your last set?


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How many reps do you do on your last set?



It depends, on How heavy the weight is on my last set, my reps vary

for example in my last chest workout on flat bench my last set I think did 15 reps

On a movemen like deadlifts my last set would be only 1-2 reps mostly


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 7, 2011)

4-07-11

today is a rest day


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 8, 2011)

4-08-11

Shoulders

standing Side lateral raises 
20lbs
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs
50lbs
50lbs

dumbbell Front raises done at the same time
20lbs
25lbs
30lbs
25lbs

Seated barbell shoulder press on smith machine
135lbs
185lbs
205lbs
225lbs
235lbs
245lbs
255lbs

laying on incline bench one arm side lateral raises 
3 sets with 20lbs

laying on incline bench reverse flies
2 sets with 45lbs
2 sets with 50lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 9, 2011)

4-09-11
BACK AND BICEPS

pULL UPS
4sets

Barbell rows
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
335lbs
225lbs

one are t bar rows
45lbs
70lbs
95lbs

Close grip pulldowns
110lbs
2 sets with 160lbs

Biceps
Barbell curl
3 sets with 135lbs

dumbbell preacher curl
40lbs
2 sets with 50lbs

dumbbell Hammer curls both arms done at the same time
70lbs drop set 50lbs drop set 40lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have taken a week off from the gym, thats my way of doing a deload week


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 21, 2011)

4-19-11

First day back in the gym after a week and some days off. Knee is feeling better, will be going back to normal leg routine 

Fla barbell press
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
320lbs
335lbs
315lbs drop set to 225lbs

Incline dumbbell 
3 sets with 225lbs drop set last set to 135lbs

Incline dumbbell press
3 sets with 100lbs

4 sets of dips


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 21, 2011)

4-20-11

Back day

BARBELL ROWS
135LBS
225LBS
315LBS
365LBS
385LBS

Pull ups
4 sets

Dumbbell rows laying on incline bench
60lbs
3 sets with 100lbs

Close grip pull downs
 4 sets for the numbers i was working with on this

Wide grip pull downs
120lbs
150lbs
120lbs

Seated cable rows 
200lbs drop set to 150 drop set to 100


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 22, 2011)

4-21-11

Shoulders- great workout, shoulders were pumped as hell


Side lateral raises 
20lbs
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
2 sets with 60lbs

front raises with hands in hammer curl position 
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs

cable side lateral raises
2 sets

Machine reverse flyes
4 sets

barbell shrugs
315
405
515 
515
495

Standing shoulder presses- decided to do these last.
2 sets with 135lbs
2 sets with 185lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 23, 2011)

04-22-2011

First time in weeks i was able to do a real quad workout, because of my knee, and things went well, no serious kneed pain at all.

Leg ext- Started of with these to warm the knees up, also did both legs at the same time and i usually do one leg at a time, I feel doing a lot of one leg work might be the cause of the knee pain that i was experiencing.
These were high sets 20-30

2 sets with 45lbs
2 sets with 90lbs

Leg preses- Also did these with both legs when i usually do one leg
5 sets untill machine was filled. My gym leg press only can take 8 45 plates on each side and after that you have to stack weight on top

Barbell lunges- Havnt done these in while, at least not with weight
3 sets with 135

barbell Squats
135lbs
225lbs
315


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 26, 2011)

On easter it was suppose to be chest and arm day, I went to the gym and they were closed and I had forgot it was easter.

The weather has now got to the point where its hot and that means no more hoodie in the gym which I love wearing.

4-25-11

Chest
Barbell incline press
reps with the bar
135lbs
225lbs
275lbs
315lbs
315lbs drop set 225 drop set 135lbs

Flat barbell press
275lbs
2225lbs
225lbs
225lbs drop 135lbs

Dips
dips with just body weight
90lbs
130lbs
130lbs drop set with just body weight

flat dumbbell flyes- these wer super setted with dips
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs

Triceps
close grip press downs
4 sets

One arm dumbbell ext
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs drop set 35lbs

DUMbell skull crushers
50lbs
45lbs
40ls

Rope press downs
4 sets


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 26, 2011)

4-26-11
2nd leg workout since starting to train the quads again and this workout felt great and had no knee problems at all,no cracks or pops of no sort.

Leg ext
4 sets

leg presses
3 45 plates o each side
5 45 plates o each side
8 45 plates o each side
8 45 plates o each side + 100lbs
8 45 plates o each side + 100lbs
8 45 plates o each side + 100lbs

front squats- didnt go no where near as heavy as i usually do but just wanted to see how things felt as far as the knee was concerned 

135lbs
185lbs
225lbs
275lbs

more leg ext

Also did some hamstring work  which consisted of  seated leg curls

 and one leg curls on the machine


----------



## Marat (Apr 27, 2011)

good work, yg


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 30, 2011)

4-29-11

Shoulders
lateral raises 
20lbs
20lbs
30lbs
40lbs
50lbs
50lbs
60lbs
60lbs

Front raises
40lbs
50lbs
60lbs

cable lateral raises
3 sets


reverse flyes on incline
3 sets with 40lbs

Seated smith machine press
135lbs
185lbs
205lbs
225lbs
225lbs
225lbs
225lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Apr 30, 2011)

04-30-11


Chest and arm day

Flat Barbell press
reps with the bar
135
225
315
335
345
315

weighted dips super set with some cable flyes
reps with just body weight
2 45 plates
3 45 plates 
4 45 plates

Barbell incline press
3 sets with 225

arms Biceps and triceps where super set
BARBELL CURLS 
3 SETS WITH 135LBS

SUPER SET WITH 

ROPE PRESS DOWNS 
3 SETS

Seated dumbbell curls
3 sets 45lbs

super set with

one arm tricep ext
50lbs
50lbs
60lbs

dumbbell Hammer curls done at the same time 
65lbs 
60lbs
50lbs drop set 40 drop set 30lbs

super set with 

dumbbell skull crushers
45lbs
50lbs
50lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 4, 2011)

5-03-11
legs

Leg ext
4 sets

Leg press
4-5 sets the whole machine was filled

front squats- felt good about these, weight is going back on these
135
225
315
325
335

back squats
225 for 4 sets

seated hamstring curls
I forget how many sets i did for these but it was a lot


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 4, 2011)

05-04-11

Back
pull ups
3 sets

dead lifts- have not hit these in a long time, felt good at the weight i went up to, now its time to get these back to where they were at. All sets were done for reps

135
225
405
500
550
585

Barbell rows
315
315
225

Wide grip pull downs
160lbs
220lbs
180lbs
drop set 120lbs

Seated cable rows
200lbs drop set 120lbs drop set 110lbs


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 7, 2011)

5-06-11

Chest day- I felt like sh-it, not strong and tired things didnt feel right,plus this damm shoulder is starting to give me problems again but i Got it done

Barbell incline press
135
135
225
225
315
275
275

Barbell flat press
275
315
335
225

Incline dumbbell flyes
60lbs
70lbs
85lbs
85lbs

Incline machine press
270lbs 4 sets

I did some rotator cuff movements at the end


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 8, 2011)

Legs another leg workout with no knee pain since training legs again

Hamstrings
machine one leg curl 
50lbs
90lbs
140lbs
160lbs
190lbs

Seated hamstring curls
5-7 sets

Quads

leg ext
5sets

Leg press machine
2 45 plates on each side
5 45 plates on each side
8 45 plates on each side 
8 45 plates on each side plus 2 45plats on top
8 45 plates on each side plus 2 45plats on top

Front squats
135
225
315
315 drop set 225

went back to do some 
leg ext


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

i'm gonna be watching Yg


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 11, 2011)

I would like to thank the misc on bb.com for giving me the coupon code to get this free pizza


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 11, 2011)

5-10-11
chest- rotator cuff didnt give me no problems so chest workout went great

 Barbell flat press
135lbs
135lbs
275lbs
315lbs
335lbs
365lbs
315lbs

Dumbbell incline flyes
40lbs
65lbs
85lbs
100lbs

Incline barbell press
225lbs
275lbs
275lbs drop set 225 drop set 135

dips with body weight 
4 sets

ALso did some tricep work, nothing worth mentioning


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 11, 2011)

5-11-11

Back day now this was a great back workout

deadlifts- all done for reps
135lbs
225lbs
315lbs
405lbs
505lbs
600lbs- jumped straight to 600 because i didnt  want to have to do A set between 505-600lbs

pull ups superset with wide grip pulldowns
3 set of pullups
4 sets of pulldowns

barbell rows
315
315
315

seated cable rows 
3 sets with 200lbs drop set 120lbs

pull downs with the attachment that puts the hand in a hammer curl position 
3 sets


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

Your a strong dude Yg. I'm gonna have to step it up now i know your here!!


----------



## x~factor (May 12, 2011)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> deadlifts- all done for reps
> 135lbs
> 225lbs
> 315lbs
> ...



Yeah man. That always ruin the day for me. LOL

Really impressive numbers!


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 13, 2011)

5-13-11

shoulders

side lateral raises 
25lbs
35lbs
45lbs
50lbs
50lbs
50lbs

cable lateral raises 
4 sets

machine Reverse  flyes
4 sets

seated smith machine press
135lbs
185lbs
225lbs
245lbs
275lbs drop set 225lbs drop set 135


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 13, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Your a strong dude Yg. I'm gonna have to step it up now i know your here!!


bring it on man  lol


x~factor said:


> Yeah man. That always ruin the day for me. LOL
> 
> Really impressive numbers!



thanks man


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (May 16, 2011)

Here is a pic of my main protein source


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> Here is a pic of my main protein source


 
Thats a Hella lot of shakes! what does the rest of your diet look like? just out of curiosity


----------

